# 210-52 - receptacle spacing



## peach (Apr 26, 2011)

how many of you would rather see no electrical floor plan in ANY residential occupancy and just a note that receptacle spacing shall be per NEC 210-52 rather than fighting with the architect and MEP designer.. who think the furniture plan is a perfect way to lay out receptacles?

I ask, because I am probably going to lose an inspection project.. because I pointed this out to the CM.

grrrrrr.. fuming....... grr...


----------



## fatboy (Apr 26, 2011)

Just as soon not see it for residential, it won't be followed anyway. Field inspection works best for us.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 26, 2011)

Peach

Deep breath.... Deep breath....


----------



## pwood (Apr 26, 2011)

i require an electrical plan for all residential projects. it helps to avoid situations at rough electrical and final electrical inspection. exhale...exhale...


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 26, 2011)

An other way to avoid the fights is to remove the spacing requirement. I would be happy with that.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

peach,

I would prefer to see an accurate electrical plan submitted for the Residential plans,

but that is *never* going to happen here! With that said, even what is submitted is

sometimes negotiable with the contractors. We get the statements of "when did

that go in to effect", ...or "we already had that part framed in, now you're going to

make me tear that out just to put in a receptacle", or "who do I need to talk to",

...and on and on and on. :banghd

As a suggestion, simply state on all the permits issued, "Must follow all adopted

codes", or in your case, ..."Must follow the NEC!"

.


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 27, 2011)

The days of 12' spacing are long past. It is just not sufficient.

In my living room ...

The TV sits next to 2 duplex receptacles. TV, antenna amp, computer, speakers, Wii, Wii monitor, radio: too many devices for 4 outlets. But the UPS and extension cord seem to serve the purpose.

My desk sits near a duplex receptacle. Computer, router, battery charger, wireless phone base: too many devices for 2 outlets. But a power strip seems to serve the purpose.

My wife sits on the other side of the room near a duplex receptacle. Computer, phone charger, backup external hard drive: to many devices for 2 outlets. But again a power strip serves the purpose.

---

The really big demands come in the home offices upstairs (bedrooms).  Each has 4 monitors, computer, scanner, printer, phone charger, wireless phone base, 2 UPSs. (Extension cords are needed to get the cords from the desk to the wall.)

My wife has a hair dryer and a tooth brush charger plugged into the bathroom receptacle. I hope I never need to plug something in there.

---

It is just foolish to believe that any rule will do away with extension cords or provide sufficient outlets.


----------



## globe trekker (Apr 27, 2011)

The 12 ft. rule serves as a minimum! Additional receptacles could be installed!

Not every structure "needs" additional receptacles.

.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 27, 2011)

GHRoberts said:
			
		

> The days of 12' spacing are long past. It is just not sufficient.


I put them at six feet max in the homes I design.


----------



## Kevin Turner (Apr 27, 2011)

We just add red line note: Receptacle Outlets shall be spaced per section E3901 and enforce at rough.


----------



## FredK (Apr 27, 2011)

Guess I'm spoiled.  They're on the plan and mostly followed in the field.


----------



## steveray (Apr 27, 2011)

I get them maybe 1 in 10.......not that big of a deal here....catch issues on the rough....now if I could get drawings for services showing working clearance, clearance from the drip loop, and routing of service cable...I would be a happy camper....and less contractors would have to do it twice...


----------



## Alias (Apr 27, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> i require an electrical plan for all residential projects. it helps to avoid situations at rough electrical and final electrical inspection. exhale...exhale...


Same as pwood here.  Local designers provide the layout on the drawings before submittal to me for plan review.   If the client wants extra receptacles or lights it's fine with me as long as the energy calcs work.

Commercial projects on the other hand are like pulling teeth to get a full set of electrical plans...........:banghd


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Apr 27, 2011)

I feel your pain.  I am dealing with this on the last plan review I did.  Our office is split on 210-52 ©'s applicability to wet bar counter tops, 6' or greater(starting a new thread on this now).  Spacing is always an issue for us, and we try to catch it on the plan reviews.  Basement finishes see the most violations of these requirements.  Best of luck.


----------



## cboboggs (Apr 27, 2011)

Ditto Kevin Turner. Haven't had a problem yet.


----------



## Architect1281 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wel I prefer them on plan reviews but don't complain if not there rough inspect is plenty of time

as the designer on developer budget plans I never put them on.

on custom homes I always put them on and then walk client in with chalk and mark on floor for electrician

most of the time changes occur right there. plans with code minimum are always expanded and still when furniture re-arranging

time comes along the electricial usually follows, then the drywall , then the painter.............


----------



## JBI (Apr 27, 2011)

I always asked for a minimum of code compliant locations for electrical fixtures on plans. I know that most projects end up with more than code minimums anyway, and between the professional designers and the amateurs (read as 'homeowners who read a book on it'), changes were frequent on exact placements right up to the drywall crew starting (and beyond...).


----------



## RJJ (Apr 28, 2011)

I ask for a basic code compliant plan. They add some and move some around. exterior lights for stairs and back garage doors are often missed. Long hallways as well. It is a very simple task for the electrician to make a plan of what he is going to install. It does not have to be a stamped plan by the DP.

Do you all require HVAC plans as well?


----------



## GHRoberts (Apr 28, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> The 12 ft. rule serves as a minimum! Additional receptacles could be installed!Not every structure "needs" additional receptacles.


And not every structures "needs" the code required receptacles.

It is a foolish requirement.


----------



## fatboy (Apr 28, 2011)

No, it's not foolish George. Years ago, I wrote up a living room, where there was a large bay window type bump out, the EC had measured across the bump out, rather than along the wall. Required tham to install an additional recept to comply with the requirement. Did not know at the time, someone I know was buying the house. Saw him months later, he thanked me for forcing the issue. They had put up their Christmas tree in that spot, the recept was perfectly behind the tree. Without the recept, extension cords, over 6', strung across the floor.

There are reasons for requirements, might not effect everyone, but most likely will effect someone.


----------

